# AK47 with fertilizer excess?



## redpassion (Jun 2, 2016)

*I have 10 Auto AK47 growing in my tent. The light source is an 8 modular LED unit. I am using Hesi fertlizer products. I am extremely carefull, perhaps too carefull, when using the fertilizers and when just using PH corrected tap water when irrigating without the fertilizers. These marks on the leaves can appear over night. Can members help with this problem. Another 2-3 weeks are needed before harvest.  Hope I can upload the photographs!* 

View attachment IMG_0279.jpg Web.jpg


View attachment IMG_0268 copy.jpg Web.jpg


View attachment IMG_0269 copy.jpg Web.jpg


View attachment IMG_0281 copy.jpg Web.jpg


----------



## zem (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey redpassion, since you say you are always careful to irrigate with ph corrected water and good level of ferts, it could be as you are suspecting a salt buildup, but i think that you should give more info about your medium, and your feeding method, how often, ph and ec  levels if you ever flush etc..etc... maybe we can find where the problem is


----------



## vostok (Jun 3, 2016)

2 - 3 weeks to go ..is no biggy, 

if anything I'd say she was too green perhaps indicating an excess of (N)

and with slight nute burn on the edge 

I'd ease of the nutes and just go water from here on in

good luck

ps a good watering with Calmag or Epsom Salts should ease any fear of Mg.def


----------



## redpassion (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Vostok, Normally I fertilise every 2 days using Hesi Bloom, Hesi Fosfor Plus, Hesi Power Zyme and  Hesi Super Vit.  I have recently purchased 2 litres of Flora Clean to get rid of excessive salt build up. The plants are doing just fine apart from an occasional leaf with the (burnt)!! marks on the edges. N is no longer part of the feritilizer regimen that I am using. The Ph of the corrected water is 6 - 6,2. Occasionally I miss the 48 hr feritilization and just use water with 1 drop of hesi Vit per 5 litres of water. Using 18 hours daily of illumination and the remaining 6 hours in darkness. I have 2 CO2 bags in the tent constantly issuing co2. Well within the tolerable limits. Strangley enough this is not the first crop with similar foliage signs. Thanks Vostok


----------



## redpassion (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Zem, Thanks for reply. The fertilizers in use are Hesi products. Please see list in my reply to Vostoks message. Ph 6-6,2 range. I need white wine vinegar to reduce the ph. My regular water supply has a ph 7,8.  20mls of vinegar to 5 litres of water will drop the ph to 6 - 6,2.  The plants are doing fine apart from these marks. With 10 plants I am talking about 3-4 leaves.  I have read all of Cervantes' and Ed Rosenthal's books, including some others, but one can never find precise photographs of foliar problems.  Thank you for replying.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 4, 2016)

redpassion said:


> Using 18 hours daily of illumination and the remaining 6 hours in darkness.


 
With 2-3 weeks left?


----------



## zem (Jun 4, 2016)

drop the vinegar, it just dont work and it reaks, the next day ph will go back to where it were leaving behind only vinegar stink. get phosphoric acid or sulfuric acid(battery acid)


----------



## redpassion (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Zem, Before using vinegar I used concentrated lemon juice which also worked fine. Sometime ago I purchased a litre of Ph down containing phosphoric acid; I didn't use it as I considered rather drastic and gave it away to a friend. Perhaps I will reconsider the next time around.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 13, 2016)

You will find a more stable pH can be maintained with the Phosphoric acid. However, I think that issue is none of the above issues. It appears to be more of a possible nutrient splash or even a small amount of leaf chewing bug(s). If it was overnute or pH issue, or even deficiency, you would see a more uniform discoloration pattern as opposed to a few random leaves. 

You will also find that if leaves lay on/against each other for extended time, they will get damaged from the transpiration process. Be sure to have good ventilation and at least one good fan blowing across the canopy to evaporate any excess transpiration moisture, and to prevent hot spots in the top of the canopy.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Hushpuppy, It is more than likely that these marks are caused by fertilation splashes!  This is what first came to mind.  I have 2 occillating fans working 24 hours daily.


----------



## redpassion (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Zem for replying. I have a similar problem at the moment. Please see my new thread entitled PESTS OR NUTRIONAL DAMAGE.


----------

